# American burger



## slash (Oct 17, 2014)

Yea... a very simple thing to make, but why do so many people all around the world mess them up.
What's your secret to a big fat juicy American burger?:hungry:


----------



## IndoorOutdoorCook (Oct 17, 2014)

I keep it simple. Freshly ground chuck. If you use other cuts or blends, try to add fat to keep it at 25-30% fat. If you grind your own or even better, hand chop, you can cook it as rare as you like.

The burger mix shouldn't have anything else, no breadcrumbs, no eggs, no cheese. I like to loosely form 1/3 lb balls, then flatten into a puck and make an indent in the middle. Just work it enough to bind the meat together, overworking will dry out the burger.

I prefer my burgers grilled. I get a fire going with some hardwood lump charcoal and a strong smoking wood: pecan, hickory, or mesquite. All of this is off to one side of the grill so i can cook the burgers indirect. When they are almost ready, I put them straight over the coals for a hard sear.

I like big soft potato sesame buns. Never brioche...

I keep the toppings simple so the burger can shine. Homemade bacon and mustard, lettuce, caramelized onions. Mmm now I'm hungry...


----------



## brianh (Oct 17, 2014)

I really like equal chuck and short ribs, 8oz patties, in a hot carbon or cast iron pan. Simple toppings like red onion and either garlic or chipotle mayo. Egg on top is awesome. And I do like brioche buns.


----------



## IndoorOutdoorCook (Oct 17, 2014)

No wayyyy. Brioche is soft and falls apart if you have a nice juicy burger. If I see brioche or "truffled" anywhere on the menu description, it's a big red flag.


----------



## larrybard (Oct 17, 2014)

I tend to keep it simple but unfortunately stoop to grocery store ground beef -- though I recently switched to a local butcher as my meat source, so the quality (and cleanliness) should improve dramatically. I no longer add anything to the beef mix before cooking, and often read the following as a guide (though for some reason he specifically advises against making an indentation on top):
http://amazingribs.com/recipes/hamburgers/index.html


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Oct 17, 2014)

i use my food processor.

50/50 skirt steak and short rib meat. nothing but salt and pepper. i think people tend to overwork the patties. i just get it to to come together..and pan sear them in my cast iron. takes a surprising amount of salt to get it right.

now IF i was in a burger contest..i would sneak some frozen butter into the meat grind.


----------



## chinacats (Oct 17, 2014)

Locally farm raised (no growth hormones or antibiotics) with only salt and pepper. Usually served with grilled chiles and onions, no cheese for me thanks. I like a kaiser roll.

Should add that during the summer when the tomatoes are tomatoes that the burger only gets mayo and tomato with raw red onion.

And a nice kosher dill on the side :happymug:


----------



## Chifunda (Oct 17, 2014)

Simple is good. Ground chuck, 80/20 made into six oz. patties, dimple in the middle and salt and pepper a half hour or forty minutes before grilling.

We like a good crust, so I grill over hot coals for 3 1/2 minutes on a side, then add cheese du jour and cover the Weber for about a minute 'til the cheese melts. Scoot the burgers off to one side and toast the buns. My local bakery makes a killer hamburger bun, so I don't bother.

Weekly ritual at casa Chifunda.:thebbq:


----------



## IndoorOutdoorCook (Oct 17, 2014)

If you don't indent, the meat will pull into a thicker burger. Pub burgers usually go thicker. 

Here's a comparison of different ground beef:

http://aht.seriouseats.com/archives/2011/04/the-burger-lab-whats-the-best-way-to-grind-beef.html

A great excuse to buy a cleaver!


----------



## brianh (Oct 17, 2014)

IndoorOutdoorCook said:


> No wayyyy. Brioche is soft and falls apart if you have a nice juicy burger. If I see brioche or "truffled" anywhere on the menu description, it's a big red flag.



Sometimes a bit of a soggy mess is a good thing.


----------



## slash (Oct 17, 2014)

Oh man.... all this talk is making me real hungry, keep em coming.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Oct 17, 2014)

I like the responses, but I prefer my burgers cooked in a hot skillet (cast iron or Debuyer). I'm also an advocate of potato roll for this application. I used to like burgers with mustard, relish, onion and dunked in ketchup while eating, these days I've been making this condiment called Glop Sauce:

Hamburger Secret Sauce: Glop Sauce

Ingredients
1/2 cup mayonnaise
1/2 cup Kansas City Style Barbecue Sauce or ketchup
3 tablespoons yellow mustard
1 tablespoon Tabasco Chipotle
1/4 teaspoon table salt
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder

I spread it on the buns, it actually provides some water proofing for them ;-)


----------



## slash (Oct 17, 2014)

Mucho Bocho said:


> I like the responses, but I prefer my burgers cooked in a hot skillet (cast iron or Debuyer). I'm also an advocate of potato roll for this application. I used to like burgers with mustard, relish, onion and dunked in ketchup while eating, these days I've been making this condiment called Glop Sauce:
> 
> Hamburger Secret Sauce: Glop Sauce
> 
> ...


Well i will give that a shot...anything with mustard mmmm.


----------



## brainsausage (Oct 17, 2014)

Hanger steak, par frozen prior to grind. Season with 1% salt and .8% fresh ground pepper, mix very lightly so you don't lose the tooth of the beef(I like to do it in a long, wide pan to facilitate covering more meat without needing to mix as much). Sear in a cast iron pan with brown butter, and flip every minute or so. The constant flipping will give you an even doneness, and still gives a great crust. I find its best to season closer to cook time, as the salt activates the myosin proteins in the meat, causing it to bind, and gives it less of a delicate texture(a little binding is good obviously, but too much makes it a little rubbery IMO). 
A good way to keep the brioche buns from getting too soggy: Drain off the excess fat after searing the burgers, butter the buns, and toast them till you get a nice even crust. Adds flavor (from both the beef fat and the butter), and helps block some of the sogginess.


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 17, 2014)

salt and pepper 60% brisket 40% short rib, loose pack on the grill. try to keep my Mexican staff from squeezing the juice out of it. just leave it alone to do its thing. even our well dones are juicy. our burgers are 10 oz. of goodness. love my burgers on toasted rye or sourdough


----------



## chinacats (Oct 17, 2014)

brainsausage said:


> Hanger steak, par frozen prior to grind. Season with 1% salt and .8% fresh ground pepper, mix very lightly so you don't lose the tooth of the beef(I like to do it in a long, wide pan to facilitate covering more meat without needing to mix as much). Sear in a cast iron pan with brown butter, and flip every minute or so. The constant flipping will give you an even doneness, and still gives a great crust. I find its best to season closer to cook time, as the salt activates the myosin proteins in the meat, causing it to bind, and gives it less of a delicate texture(a little binding is good obviously, but too much makes it a little rubbery IMO).
> A good way to keep the brioche buns from getting too soggy: Drain off the excess fat after searing the burgers, butter the buns, and toast them till you get a nice even crust. Adds flavor (from both the beef fat and the butter), and helps block some of the sogginess.



Damn, BrainSausage I hear you, thanks for laying it out. I also like the hot pan but prefer DeBuyer...Have to try the every minute flip, never heard of it, in fact always heard pretty much the opposite but I think what you say makes sense.


----------



## JDA_NC (Oct 17, 2014)

I also like using a cast iron to cook burgers at home. Easier, quicker, and I like a strong crust. Then you can throw onions and mushrooms in the pan afterwards. Cook them in the drippings.

One of my biggest pet peeves is people not properly resting their burgers. It's bad for all meat but especially if they put a burger directly on the bun and by the time it gets to the table, it's a hot soggy mess. I can't stand that.


----------



## slash (Oct 17, 2014)

chinacats said:


> Damn, BrainSausage I hear you, thanks for laying it out. I also like the hot pan but prefer DeBuyer...Have to try the every minute flip, never heard of it, in fact always heard pretty much the opposite but I think what you say makes sense.


He is spot on with flipping every minute... some people also use that method whilst cooking steaks.


----------



## brainsausage (Oct 17, 2014)

slash said:


> He is spot on with flipping every minute... some people also use that method whilst cooking steaks.



Yup.


----------



## erickso1 (Oct 17, 2014)

*sigh* wish my burger at lunch was as good as the ones described here. Burger overcooked, bun toasted dry. One of the worst I've had, from a place that normally does really good stuff.

At least I have my home made applesauce to fall back on. Now that's some good stuff.


----------



## IndoorOutdoorCook (Oct 17, 2014)

Here in Boston, almost every burger I order 'medium' ends up well done.


----------



## slash (Oct 17, 2014)

erickso1 said:


> *sigh* wish my burger at lunch was as good as the ones described here. Burger overcooked, bun toasted dry. One of the worst I've had, from a place that normally does really good stuff.
> 
> At least I have my home made applesauce to fall back on. Now that's some good stuff.



Sorry to hear that..i guess everyone has an off day... although thats the kind of thing that ruins people's reputation.


----------



## apathetic (Oct 17, 2014)

+1 on the flipping

Anybody mixes beef and pork in their patties?


----------



## Chifunda (Oct 17, 2014)

If for whatever reason you're obliged to use chuck when grinding your own for burgers what do you use to achieve your desired lean/fat ratio?
When I'm grinding sausage meat I use back fat; for burger meat, what? Suet?


----------



## slash (Oct 17, 2014)

apathetic said:


> +1 on the flipping
> 
> Anybody mixes beef and pork in their patties?



At home no...but in cyprus where i am at the moment They are notorious for it.
In fact it's more like an all pork herby burger.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## brainsausage (Oct 17, 2014)

Pork in a burger, is not a burger.


----------



## slash (Oct 17, 2014)

brainsausage said:


> Pork in a burger, is not a burger.



Ain't that the truth.lus1:


----------



## larrybard (Oct 17, 2014)

IndoorOutdoorCook said:


> Here in Boston, almost every burger I order 'medium' ends up well done.



When I was in Vancouver a few years ago I was told that they were required by law to cook burgers well done.


----------



## Chifunda (Oct 17, 2014)

brainsausage said:


> Pork in a burger, is not a burger.



I was in England in 1965 and went to a Formula 1 race at Brands Hatch. When lunch time rolled around I went to the concession stand, ordered a hamburger and was served a burger made from...wait for it...ham. When I questioned it I was politely informed that I if had wanted my burger made from beef, I should have ordered a beefburger.

True story.


----------



## IndoorOutdoorCook (Oct 17, 2014)

larrybard said:


> When I was in Vancouver a few years ago I was told that they were required by law to cook burgers well done.


 That's a terrible law!


----------



## slash (Oct 17, 2014)

Chifunda said:


> I was in England in 1965 and went to a Formula 1 race at Brands Hatch. When lunch time rolled around I went to the concession stand, ordered a hamburger and was served a burger made from...wait for it...ham. When I questioned it I was politely informed that I if had wanted my burger made from beef, I should have ordered a beefburger.
> 
> True story.


Well they were wrong to say that.It is only called a hamburger because of where it originated in hamburg germany.
Not because there is ham in the pattie.


----------



## Chifunda (Oct 17, 2014)

slash said:


> Well they were wrong to say that.It is only called a hamburger because of where it originated in hamburg germany.
> Not because there is ham in the pattie.



No argument from me. Just reporting.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Oct 17, 2014)

Chifunda said:


> I was in England in 1965 and went to a Formula 1 race at Brands Hatch. When lunch time rolled around I went to the concession stand, ordered a hamburger and was served a burger made from...wait for it...ham. When I questioned it I was politely informed that I if had wanted my burger made from beef, I should have ordered a beefburger.
> 
> True story.



Good thing you didn't order a hot dog...


----------



## Talim (Oct 17, 2014)

[video=youtube;6WPq5jtW5J0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WPq5jtW5J0[/video]


----------



## brainsausage (Oct 17, 2014)

I forgot to mention in my prior post- when you're trimming your beef for grinding, cut it into long strips with the grain. Lay the strips side by side, on a sheet pan or what have you, prior to par freezing. The strips will curl around the 'worm' of the grinder and facilitate cutting the meat against the grain, adding to extra tenderrrrr-ness.


----------



## brainsausage (Oct 17, 2014)

Talim said:


> [video=youtube;6WPq5jtW5J0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WPq5jtW5J0[/video]



I read the book version of this series a couple years back. Really fun read.


----------



## brianh (Oct 17, 2014)

brainsausage said:


> I forgot to mention in my prior post- when you're trimming your beef for grinding, cut it into long strips with the grain. Lay the strips side by side, on a sheet pan or what have you, prior to par freezing. The strips will curl around the 'worm' of the grinder and facilitate cutting the meat against the grain, adding to extra tenderrrrr-ness.



Great tip!


----------



## Dardeau (Oct 17, 2014)

I grind bacon into mine usually. Last New Years we cured a bunch of fat from ribeyes into a weird beef lardo, then cold smoked it. That now lives in the freezer to grind into staff meal burgers and meatloaf. 

Also brainsausage's grinding tip is legit, it makes a noticeable difference.


----------



## Chuckles (Oct 17, 2014)

I did a 50/50 Beef and Bacon burger at the last job. I really didn't like it but it sold really well. Now I do one with 80% beef and 20% braised whole slab bacon mixed in. The smokeyness is in much better proportion and the texture is better.


----------



## Dardeau (Oct 17, 2014)

50/50 is way too much. One of my local favorites uses 75% chuck and 25% brisket, then patties it out thin "diner burger" style, cooks it on a big flat top, stacks two patties with cheese and pickles between, and leaves you with a mayonnaise bar to choose from. Really greasy, satisfying burger.


----------



## JDA_NC (Oct 17, 2014)

Dardeau said:


> 50/50 is way too much. One of my local favorites uses 75% chuck and 25% brisket, then patties it out thin "diner burger" style, cooks it on a big flat top, stacks two patties with cheese and pickles between, and leaves you with a mayonnaise bar to choose from. Really greasy, satisfying burger.



I lived down the street from that place. Nice people and I wish them all the success in the world (although, hopefully, I don't think they need it) but I personally am very anti-thin patty. I like a good thick burger that can be hard seared to a nice mid-rare.

There is a restaurant here in Chicago (Au Cheval) that is known for a similar type burger. I haven't tried it yet. This thread is getting me in the mood to, though.


----------



## Chuckles (Oct 17, 2014)

I agree 50/50 is way too much. From what I was told by the person who wanted it on the menu there is a burger restaurant or chain that does all their burgers 50/50 beef and bacon.


----------



## Chifunda (Oct 17, 2014)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Good thing you didn't order a hot dog...


 :biggrin:

Or toad in the hole.


----------



## 99Limited (Oct 20, 2014)

slash said:


> Well they were wrong to say that.It is only called a hamburger because of where it originated in hamburg germany.
> Not because there is ham in the pattie.



You have to take into consideration that 1965 wasn't too far from the end of WWII. Anything German related was frowned upon, hence the name change. You also wouldn't find German Shepherds in the UK, but you could find Alsatians. Same dog, different name. 

I guess I'm the odd man out. I like Worcester Sauce and garlic powder blended into my burger mix.


----------



## Chifunda (Oct 20, 2014)

For those who like lots of additional ingredients in their burger here's Ernest Hemingway's version. Pretty much the opposite pole from what most of us here seem to prefer, but I wouldn't argue with Papa. Especially after he'd had half a dozen or so banana daiquiris. :boxing:


----------



## slash (Oct 20, 2014)

Chifunda said:


> For those who like lots of additional ingredients in their burger here's Ernest Hemingway's version. Pretty much the opposite pole from what most of us here seem to prefer, but I wouldn't argue with Papa. Especially after he'd had half a dozen or so banana daiquiris. :boxing:



Soy sauce in a burger...Well that's what my mother in law puts in her burgers. She says it makes them beefier.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Oct 20, 2014)

my friend puts in Fish Sauce. all about chasing the Umami..i guess.


----------



## orangehero (Oct 22, 2014)

https://slaters5050.com/

I haven't tied 50/50 bacon/beef because it seems way too much bacon for me, but I like using 20-25% bacon. It's greasy but impossible to dry out.


----------



## stereo.pete (Oct 23, 2014)

JDA_NC said:


> I lived down the street from that place. Nice people and I wish them all the success in the world (although, hopefully, I don't think they need it) but I personally am very anti-thin patty. I like a good thick burger that can be hard seared to a nice mid-rare.
> 
> There is a restaurant here in Chicago (Au Cheval) that is known for a similar type burger. I haven't tried it yet. This thread is getting me in the mood to, though.



While everything at Au Cheval is fantastic, the burger is a true classic!


----------



## Oaken (Oct 26, 2014)

orangehero said:


> https://slaters5050.com/
> 
> I haven't tied 50/50 bacon/beef because it seems way too much bacon for me, but I like using 20-25% bacon. It's greasy but impossible to dry out.


They don't have the bacon heft that you are looking for, but it's a pretty good marketing gimmick for Slaters. Their straight burgers are pretty good though.
When I had some 15% beef, I melted some bacon fat and mixed it in after it cooled. That made pretty good burgers.


----------



## Namaxy (Oct 26, 2014)

Predominantly brisket, some short rib, and chuck. To this I add some home made Lardo. Par frozen/ground and loosely gathered. Then a french roll. I make them larger than a typical hamburger bun. I like them very airy, but chewy. Butter and toast the inside, but the outside stays very soft. Very thin slice of Grafton Village cheddar...bacon jam (think bacon spread), stout piece of lettuce and tomato.


----------



## Mrmnms (Oct 26, 2014)

You have style Neil. What else do you do with the lardo ?


----------



## Namaxy (Oct 26, 2014)

Enjoy in lieu of butter. Crostini with white beans and rosemary works great.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 27, 2014)

Beef, Worcestershire, lemon ju., ground ginger, garlic powder S&P form patties. Grill in pan wt. burgers, onions, mushrooms, & fresh slices of jalapeno peppers. Prefer large diameter buns. Vine ripe tomato's, dill pickle slices, Manoa lettuce.

Optional avocado scooped thin with a spoon, so lay flat on the works. Usually no cheese but if do extra sharp chedder. Dijon mustard & Best Foods Mayonnaise.


----------



## panda (Oct 27, 2014)

Because it's easy and comforting, makes for another canvas to do a bunch of stuff to it. Usually made with low quality meat, so needs a boost in flavor.

I like mine with equal parts t-bone/sirloin/shortrib, some Worcestershire, blackening seasoning, coarse salt&pepp, then pan seared (heavy pan) with butter. Dijon, mayo, pickles, green leaf lettuce , thin tomato, shaved red onion, on a fluffy toasted bun. Fried egg always welcome bonus.


----------



## brainsausage (Oct 27, 2014)

+1 on the egg. I also like some pickled mustard seed, beer infused/grilled onion, diced white onion, diced bread and butter pickles, tomato, Bibb lettuce, american cheese(no substitutions), ketchup, and black garlic mayo. Everyone needs to understand the beauty that is black garlic mayo. Umami warhead:knife:


----------



## brianh (Oct 27, 2014)

Been meaning to get some black garlic, saw it at Fairway recently. Do you roast then add to the mayo, or go raw? Never used it before.


----------



## brainsausage (Oct 27, 2014)

brianh said:


> Been meaning to get some black garlic, saw it at Fairway recently. Do you roast then add to the mayo, or go raw? Never used it before.



'Raw'. It's fermented. Really good stuff.


----------



## brianh (Oct 27, 2014)

Shows how much I know about it. Thanks


----------



## Dardeau (Oct 27, 2014)

Josh, you are in Maine you can check this out easy. The other great umami bomb is to steam moules in a minimum of liquid, reduce it to a glace, chill it, and mix into your mayo as you are making it. A fine condiment.


----------



## brainsausage (Oct 27, 2014)

We have a wealth of quality mussels for sure. That one never occurred to me... Have to try it out for sure. That post count on said post is pretty suitable btw, IMO :spiteful:


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 27, 2014)

brianh said:


> Been meaning to get some black garlic, saw it at Fairway recently. Do you roast then add to the mayo, or go raw? Never used it before.



Roasted garlic is good too, made to a mush & infused into whatever you like:happymug:


----------



## Talim (Oct 27, 2014)

Just add MSG if you want more umami.


----------



## brainsausage (Oct 27, 2014)

keithsaltydog said:


> Roasted garlic is good too, made to a mush & infused into whatever you like:happymug:



Yup. I like to slow cook it, whole heads covered in a fairly neutral oil, at 250-275F for about 75-90 minutes. You get nice temp control with the oil bath, and roasted garlic infused oil as a delightful byproduct


----------



## brainsausage (Oct 28, 2014)

Talim said:


> Just add MSG if you want more umami.



Seriously. MSG gets a bad rap, for absolutely no reason beyond urban myth.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Oct 28, 2014)

brainsausage said:


> Seriously. MSG gets a bad rap, for absolutely no reason beyond urban myth.




Could not have said it better myself. I will say a little goes a long way.


----------



## Dardeau (Oct 28, 2014)

I like using mushrooms/shellfish/fermented foods to add umami for the same reason I don't use citric acid every time I need to brighten up a dish. The lemon or vinegar brings other flavors that lend a complexity that citric acid alone won't bring. Sometimes I'll even do that with salt, adding anchovies or something like that, but I have a bad salt tooth and will reach for that box of diamond crystal anyway.


----------



## CoqaVin (Oct 28, 2014)

Salt enhances flavors, I don't understand when people say I don't use salt


----------



## CoqaVin (Oct 28, 2014)

Medical reasons aside


----------



## slash (Oct 28, 2014)

CoqaVin said:


> Salt enhances flavors, I don't understand when people say I don't use salt


lus1:


----------



## CoqaVin (Oct 28, 2014)

I hate blandness more than anything like really? Heard it best from a fellow Cheffer, salt and pepper is like wiping your bum, you ever forget to wipe your bum


Sorry for the crude metaphor, just the best way I've heard it described before


----------



## orangehero (Oct 28, 2014)

Perfect seasoning is a sign of skill in the kitchen.


----------



## CoqaVin (Oct 28, 2014)

Indeed it is orange, a lot of home cooks, nothing against them or the home cooks here are different, don't season things much at all


----------



## brianh (Oct 28, 2014)

Not to derail the thread but I've tried to get family and friends to at LEAST salt their food, preferably with non-iodized salt, but it usually falls on deaf ears. Yet they (at least claim to) love my cooking. My wife is a total kosher and sea salt convert, thankfully!


----------



## larrybard (Oct 28, 2014)

brianh said:


> Not to derail the thread but I've tried to get family and friends to at LEAST salt their food, preferably with non-iodized salt . . . .



What's your objection to iodized salt? I understand that a normal diet may well include enough iodine from other sources, but is there some problem with iodized salt as a partial source of iodine?


----------



## brianh (Oct 28, 2014)

No objection other than I don't care for the way it tastes.


----------



## slash (Oct 28, 2014)

I personally use sea salt... love it, and also himalayan pink salt its even healthier and better for you .


----------



## CoqaVin (Oct 28, 2014)

There are so many exotic salts and I love a lot of them smoked sea salt is a good one


----------



## CoqaVin (Oct 28, 2014)

We are derailing this thread entirely my bad


----------



## slash (Oct 28, 2014)

Don't worry about it CoqaVin we will get back on track.
Anyone ever tried coffee rubbed cheese burgers?
They say that coffee adds depth and brings out the flavor of the meat.


----------



## brainsausage (Oct 28, 2014)

CoqaVin said:


> We are derailing this thread entirely my bad



Salt is the main seasoning in a burger, so we're pretty on track


----------



## CoqaVin (Oct 28, 2014)

Haha true that, if you simply can't salt and pepper your burger there's no hope for u lol jk


----------

